# Ventana Tandem with SS couplers



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

for a very nice couple from England...
this will get ridden in the Alps, New Zealand, etc..
4 or 5" of travel (extra rocker), Talas 36, Hope 6 piston brakes, it's bad ass
SS couplers allows it to be taken down quickly
I still can't believe it all fit in 2 boxes!
took less than 45 minutes the first time...
this was my final bike with the shop, quite a way to finish off!
Cody and Josh shown in the pix

http://img359.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img359/1126/1217114195r33.smil


----------



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

*Awesome Bike!*

What has been the experience with Fox forks on a tandem? Which model and what springs were used in this application?

I haven't seen any recommendations for this application, but would love a TALAS type set-up for my Cannondale


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Charles, that's incredible. Neat slideshow, too.

To what extent do the brakes and deraileurs have to be diassembled to make this all happen? It's not clear in the photos, and I'd like to see what you did with the hydro line.

http://img359.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf

ImageShack®

It appears I haven't been keeping up with my Austin Daily News; this is the first I've heard that you're leaving your shop! I don't know whether congratulations or condolances are in order, but can we assume you'll remain active on MTBR?


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

Cody,

Since when does Ventana make anything out of steel? Is this a one-off or are they coming to their senses? ; )


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Steve,
this is Charles...
this is the only steel frame I am aware of he does..

how's life treating ya man?


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Fox Fork*

Friend has been riding a Talas 36 on his Ventana all year. He loves it. I've ridden it, and it works VERY well, quite stiff & tracks really well. (He changed from a White Bros Dual crown 100 MM to the Fox, and it made the Ventana into a new bike...)

Have a '09 Talas 36 on Order now for our Ellsworth, replacing my Pike 454. Only "issue" is the crown height is taller on the Fox, raises the front end a bit more than the Pike. I can't wait to get it out.


----------

